# Epsom Salts and Laminitis



## HelenMcD (1 January 2018)

Anyone use Epsom salts to manage laminitis


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 January 2018)

No never heard of that when you say manage laminitis are you saying to use it to prevent laminitis ?


----------



## JillA (1 January 2018)

It was always added to bran mash as a laxative to clear the system - it could be said to counteract any acid from excess sugars in the system. These days we reduce sugars intake instead


----------



## chaps89 (1 January 2018)

I can't quote from my phone but re: the above post, you learn something new every day!


----------



## Leo Walker (1 January 2018)

Epsom salt is very high in magnesium which is proven to help in metabolism of sugars, so I suspect would help, but you are much better off feeding a good quality mineral balancer with extra magnesium if required


----------



## texel (11 January 2018)

Laminits has many causes and is acomplex topic.  Here is a link to an article which is interesting. 

http://saracen.equinews.com//article/importance-magnesium-horse-diets


----------



## Nudibranch (11 January 2018)

I think it's a quite an old fashioned thing, but the form of magnesium - magnesium sulfate - is not ideal. Magnesium oxide (90% or pure) would be better.


----------



## Fluffyponies (14 January 2018)

I've heard of the use of magnesium, was always told was older fashioned now. Better off looking at what's actually causing it and focus on that first?


----------

